# Snow attachements on Cubs- feedback?



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just wanted to post a picture and updates so far this season.

Anybody else have a 3000 series with a blower?? I hope I'm not the only one


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Chains, weights, blower............. Just add a little snow and your all set  

Real nice looking setup you got there.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Ingersol444 !!

I'm missing the snow already, had a real good start to winter a few weeks ago a 20" storm followed by a 8" slush turn to rain storm. Its a real strong performer no doubt !! 

Its the first year I have used suitcase weights, and the Blower came with 2 42 lbs suitcase weights. I added 2 more from my collection for a max total of 4 42 lbs (168 lbs)....I also added wheel weights which are 42 lbs each as well...252 lbs total

I havent had a traction problem mostly because the machine is heavy 800lbs without deck or blower. I'm wondering why Cub supplied only 2 suitcase weights, besides them being expensive to add, maybe they only wanted 84 lbs of counterbalance to the blower? by me adding the extra suitcase weight lifts the front end to much? I never noticed a problem at all during use so I'm just thinking hyperthetically. The front wheels seem to have enough load on them so they dont flop around...the weight bracket is close enough to the frame that it wont effect the front end that much and make it too lite.

Just thinking out loud I guess...

Ducati996


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice setup Ducati, 
I dont think the extra weights will hurt anything. There is so much weight to the blower that an extra 80 lbs should not do anything to it... Except give you more traction. I added the extra weights to my prestige. I thought they helped, maybe it was my imagination, but when i went down a steep hill, the extra weights sort of helped to offset the decline. 

what are you blowing? flat surface or hills?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi simple_john,

I think I saw your setup on gardenweb? Thats a real nice machine, first year with it correct? How is it overall?

We do not have the type of hills Maine has for sure. Most of the driveways are flat and long, with some having a decent grade to them, some actually being too steep for me to think about!!. I didnt suffer from loss of traction on them at all, I drive the machine down the street to help family and neighbors. The streets have inclines that get steep, and had been unplowed at times with over 7" snow. I got thru them just fine, and the rear weights plants the rears tire down to the surface...Vbar chains as well
Of course when the snow was up to a foot unplowed, I knew my limits and grabbed the JD 4100 for the rest of the obligations that were farther away...

need more snow however....its getting boring again!!

Ducati996


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I hear you ducati we cpould use a bit more snow... and yes, 1st year throwing... we had one big storm that went right around us.. we only got 8" everyone else got 16-30!!

Then we got a 16" storm.. the tractor did pretty well. i am doing paths around the yard along with our 245' driveway. I got stuck on one spot 2 times... so i will need to do an alternate path for the oil burner guy...

But it sure beats pushing a snow blower and its sort of fun... if you consider a facefull of snow and looking like a snowman in the freezing cold fun... I gues i do...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Looks like the seasons over here*

Looks like the seasons pretty much over here but it was fun
when it snowed...could have used a little more seat time !!

I will look at these in summer when its 95 degrees and 100 humidity

Duc

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=493077da-6153-4ab6-4b76-77ca66e57e67&size=

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=76f81f9b-24c5-715d-4bbe-14c04e9d7482&size=

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=39036447-796d-4a01-2f1d-7ade164d6a36&size=

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4bc771ef-577a-278d-3cfa-571c6ace5b5b&size=

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4eeb3915-49d3-59b4-7c28-263260373c2c&size=


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Man, I got cold just looking at those pictures:merry:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: It don't get that cold down here Thank God 
Jody


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

......:ditto: 

Thats one part of the business I don't miss......


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well l like it l love to snow plow me and my Deere do a good job:tractorsm


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat:

Duc, in that second photo there was something staring back at me from the darkness of your garage.... Polaris or Yamaha?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that is his John Deere.
Jody


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Your Right it is staring back at me ! and Jody called it - its my JD 4100 taking a rest before it was called into action that day...

Duc


----------

